# SIA Badges



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

How much did you pay for the badge? And where did you do the training certificates?

Wanting to do it myself but everywhere says "experience needed" but I don't have any.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

lol, experience needed.

mate, if my 3 year old had an SIA she'd get a job on the door.


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

its just gone up again i think i paid 275 for my badge

and its that to re new it now....bloody joke!


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

robsta9 said:


> lol, experience needed.
> 
> mate, if my 3 year old had an SIA she'd get a job on the door.


Spot on mate, load of $hit, good doormen were always in the minority, even 10 years ago, but now finding one is like looking for a needle in a haystack.

TBH I don't think I know of any who are still working, (I mean really good ones, not agency muppets).

Glad to be out of all that $hit.


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

i know a few good door men,thing is laws and regulations are so tight thats the old style of dealing with things are gone you get in as much trouble as the idiots causing it in the 1st place.

its a mugs game really ive nearly been glassed and bottled 3 times this month im really thinking of getting out too


----------



## kyrocera (Oct 13, 2004)

jjb1 said:


> im really thinking of getting out too


Until you got this porn party job


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

jjb1 said:


> its a mugs game really ive nearly been glassed and bottled 3 times this month im really thinking of getting out too


me too, and that was whilst out drinking.....

In all honesty I look at the doormen while I'm out and just chuckle to myself. Some are quality, don't get me wrong, but a big,big minority carry the majority. Nowadays a doormen is just someone to call the filth when it gets dirty.

Maybe I'm just getting an old growler, but it's definitely changed since my day. I remember having a kick off and got stabbed in the head, the police came and i refused to talk to them, knowing that full well by the end of the night I'd be stamping f*ck out of someones face. Didn't actually happen that way, it took me 3 days to find where the cnut lived, then I stamped fcuk out of him. He can't go to the old bill or I'll counter him for attempted murder....

win, win win situation for me. (apart from the scar on my head)

Can't see many crombie fillers doing that nowadays, too worried they'd lose their licence.

But I felt more satisfaction breaking his face apart than I'd have got from any courtroom...


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

yea but private functions are so much better than the drunken public

last friday a gilr glassed her own boyfreind as my mate walked her out he chased her saying sorry babe.....i mean wtf is going on!

cant wait till 7 pm i better go shave me pubes incase they make an appearance lol!


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

I did a course for the certificates which cost £150, & the SIA badge cost me £190.

It is going up though apparently.

I've now quit working them & have been for 6 months. It's not worth risking my life with a 1 year old son waiting at home for me.

Still, I did enjoy some of my 4 years working them.


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

chrisj22 said:


> I did a course for the certificates which cost £150, & the SIA badge cost me £190.
> 
> It is going up though apparently.
> 
> ...


good call chap your son should come 1st


----------



## crombie (Sep 25, 2007)

dont worry bout your experience cos there are only muppets on the door now. im like a majority of guys who cant get the effing badge got to wait 5 years. my mrs made me knock it on the head just as the SIA got involved.

Tell you all what though the hourly rate has gone for the roof for good guys. 5 years ago i was on 8.50 an hour cash and was well happy. when i went home 2 months ago i was offered 15 an hour in my hand. Inflation busting i'll tell ya


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

i got 15 an hour last night nothing special there

if you go in house it can earn you up to 20 in some places


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

Been looking into this in a few places. One decent fella was saying nowadays it's more about how you handle the situation, don't be too confrontational cos any f**ker could pull out a weapon. Most of the lads around here are young, but there is nothing to them. I've been out a few times lately where the 2 lads are getting dragged everywhere by one p!sshead. I've got involved like an just threw the idiot out, not in a bragging way like but it's unbelievable how crap some of them are.

There was a £12/hour job going last week, only down the street from me aswell. I'm only looking to do it for a year or two, until I finish college and that. Just to get me through, get a bit of money in the bank for whatever I want to do after that, uni etc..


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

mate, if it's something you want to do then go for it. As long as you can handle yourself and those around you and you ain't got attitude then you'll do alright...remember, the best doormen talk someone out a pub, not throw them out. (then kick their fcuking heads in)  only kidding.

It's a good laugh, you meet decent mates, and loads of snatch.....go for it, you can always jack it if you don't like it.


----------



## Buzz1986 (Sep 11, 2011)

Just going through getting my certificates & badge, given me an insentive to work my backside off in the GYM to get to where i wanna be, and its good coz i already know people in the job who have offered me a position when im ready so will be learning off some gd lads who as u say are propere doormen and not "attitude big heads" looking forward to it


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

2007 called; they want their thread back.


----------



## Buzz1986 (Sep 11, 2011)

Tell um we all said hello then and they can have it


----------



## alan87 (Apr 27, 2009)

Robsta said:


> me too, and that was whilst out drinking.....
> 
> In all honesty I look at the doormen while I'm out and just chuckle to myself. Some are quality, don't get me wrong, but a big,big minority carry the majority. Nowadays a doormen is just someone to call the filth when it gets dirty.
> 
> ...


No i definitely agree..i have mates that have just got jobs as doormen and to look at them youd think theyd struggle handling themselves as postmen let alone doormen...

it doesnt exactly look very good or put people off causing trouble when you look around a club and see doormen there weighing about 11stone and looking like theyre scared to death... not saying that smaller guys who work on the door cant handle themselves...but there are a large majority that have probably never even been tested...i know i could name a couple..


----------



## alan87 (Apr 27, 2009)

LittleChris said:


> 2007 called; they want their thread back.


lmao i only just noticed that... oops


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

I could get an SA badge paid for where I work


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

I could get an SA badge paid for and the training where I work over 3 full days


----------



## Pritch30099 (Feb 25, 2010)

i just done my course to get certificates, the course is easy as hell alot common sence.

I paid 245 for my license, got work lined up to, not just doors but festival events etc too.

Things have defo changed from years ago, but loads of things have really. The days where you could get into a punch up and not worry about some mug pulling a weapon out on you is over.

You see some real **** down town, i hate seeing like 3-4 blokes smashing **** out of 1 bloke wtf is that about! And when someone gets knocked out why cant that be the end of it, why must people kick him while hes down.


----------

